# 'Be My Parent' magazine



## buddy01 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi all

My partner and I are looking into adoption and due to attend an information evening at a local agency soon.  I have also been reading lots about adoption and looking online.  I have come across the BAAF website and this 'Be My Parent' magazine which you can subscribe to and has profiles of children.  I understand you can also make enquiries about a child even if you have not yet been approved.  Has anyone subscribed to this magazine and made enquiries before approval and if so how successful have you been?

Any information is helpful.

Thank you
Jane


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi....it really depends how close you are to approval we enquired about one on there 2 months before panel and wasn't considered due to most of the childern on the website and magazine considered hard to place or from a little county council. Also in my experience we have enquired about children and found out they have already been placed and the child social worker hasn't let the be my parent no. 
Good luck with your new journey xxx


----------



## buddy01 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for that reply Laws, I may subscribe at a later point x


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Those kind of magazines are very difficult. For me I subscribed when we started found it useful for getting used to profiles, how they are worded what kind of children are around. But I got quite emotional about some of them, so stopped until around panel time. It got quite addictive looking each week and wondering about where the children we up to. In the end our sw approached us with a link, so we never enquired about any if them.


----------

